# How do I transition asphalt shingles into a metal roof?



## Matthewcmill (Nov 8, 2017)

how to i post pictures? I put in a url in the picture link but its not showing nothing?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You need a couple more posts. 

Introduce yourself in the welcome forum.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The short answer is you need flashing under the shingles that extends over the metal roofing below it. Do you know what your roof pitch is?


----------



## Matthewcmill (Nov 8, 2017)

mark sr said:


> The short answer is you need flashing under the shingles that extends over the metal roofing below it. Do you know what your roof pitch is?


 4 12 pitch


----------



## Matthewcmill (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Matthewcmill (Nov 8, 2017)

http://https://photos.app.goo.gl/MFZ0MH1OsnsK0JlU2


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Link doesn't work.


----------



## Matthewcmill (Nov 8, 2017)

http://https://i.imgur.com/w9Uf6rN.jpg


----------



## Matthewcmill (Nov 8, 2017)

I give uo on the picture url, done tried imgur and google photos. Whis i could jist click on my photos and post the pic.....


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You should have enough posts at this point to attach directly to the post. 

As far as the transition, it is as @mark sr said. You need to counter flash the shingles to the metal or vice versa. Just depends on what is going on top of what. Fairly easy process and same steps for either material in terms of layering and rules.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't know much about metal roofing with raised edge joints. One thing is when you go back for metal roofing, you must find matching styles so have that supplier ready. Keep in mind that a match may go out of production later. Metal roof makers may have such flashing so search there first. Otherwise it seems logical that you have to beat the raised edge down so you have relatively flat area to seal. I would overlap min 6" and seal under the overlap with several beads of good caulk against wind driven rain. As such, the transition is not going to be flat. Lead sheet may give you better look. Search youtube for lead roof flashing. I like the look.


----------

